# Underactive thyroid is wreaking havoc on my skin/hair



## surfbaby (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism), to the point where basically my thyroid doesn't produce much thyroid hormone at all, and it's taken it's toll on my facial skin and my hair. You don't realize how important your thyroid is until yours doesn't "work" anymore. My underactive thyroid has given me dry hair that sheds and facial skin that can only be described as dry, and flaky, with redness.

  	Does anyone have any go-to products that help to calm severe facial redness, or stimulate hair growth for healthier hair? I've been to the dermotologist and basically they suggested an acne cream (Um, hello, I have dry red skin, not zits!) to calm the skin, which basically doesn't do anything. It's taken a toll on my self esteem, and boy oh boy is it a pain in the butt to cover up using concealer. I was hoping maybe someone here knows what I'm going through or has any suggestions on helping me get my skin back into a healthier condition?


----------



## makeba (Sep 27, 2012)

I have issues with my thyroid but all I know that it is enlarged. I had a byopsy not long ago and things turned out cancer free but still that does not let me know anything so I did some research and found out that thyroid disease is hereditary and while there is no real cure there are ways to control it. I began to take my multi vitamin twice a day, Vitamin D3, biotin 3000mg. stress can really make thr thyroid go crazy too so I am trying my best to get my feelings under control. diet is important. eating spinach, berries, are said to be good. My hair is very dry so i am now believe I have to deep condition my hair once a week with a hot oil treatment. I do not have dry facial skin problems but my hands and feet stay dry so hydration is key. I have heard that iodine supplement is good but I have i have not tried this. Good luck and be blessed


----------



## Modmom (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been on thyroid meds for 17 years now. It started as hyperthyroid, but after taking radioactive iodine to kill it, it is now completely inactive.  Yes, this really, really effects your skin and hair. I've tried everything. For my hair, which is thin, dry with oily roots and falling out, I have found a working formula. Nioxin shampoo and conditioner for thinning hair (I get the thinning/color treated formula) has made a noticeable difference. I also take Evening Primrose supplements.  My skin has been harder to help, and I'm a skin therapist for a dermatologist. Lots of underlying redness and thinning. And aging, but that's a different issue lol. My life saver has been Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. I use it 3 times a week to gently exfoliate my skin. There are no harsh abrasives in it and it's gentle enough for everyone. There's a low dosage of salicylic acid in it (something also useful for mild acne sufferers, which I'm not). There is a correlation between your skin condition and why they recommended acne products. To exfoliate your skin is to get your skin to start producing its own natural moisture.  For moisturizer I use Vivier pharmaceutical Lexxal cream. Expensive, but works. I also find that a moisturizing toner morning and night really helps.  Dermalogica Ultra Calming or multi active are ones I use. I hope that helps a bit


----------

